# Help Should i stay or go



## lynne1986 (Sep 15, 2016)

So i have been married to my husband for a month now, and about two weeks ago i had a bad feeling about something ... he was slowly stopping the little things he used to do that made me fall in love with him.... the constant texts during the day the going out of his way to come and see me and he was there for me.... i asked him about it he said that he is just tired from work ... so i let it go... well i woke up from a bad dream and he said are you ok i told him i dream that you cheated on me we both laughed a little bit then he told me babe its just a dream .... I said ya you are right .. we went back to sleep... WEll i still had that uneasy feeling in my stomach and the signs were kinda pointing that way.. when he went to take a shower i looked through his phone i know i should have but something told me too... I was so sick and saddened by what i found.... Naked pictures women text messages from him to other women with pictures and dating site apps... I felt so betrayed the man i loved that i married only 2 weeks before was looking for something else... I confronted him and he told me he was sorry if i didnt want to be in the relationship anymore he would understand he said he was bored.????? I asked him do i make you that bored? he said no it wont happen again... And to this day i still dont know if it has happened again im scared to go into his phone.. for what i might find i told him if he ever... ever wanted anyone else to be a man and tell me or let me go first that way i wont get hurt he promised me... Now it seems like our marriage is based off of lies. I dont really trust him anymore , i dont want to be like this its like i feel like i have to babysit him and ask him constantly what are you doing who you with where are you going i dont want to live like that.... I want how it was before we were married ,, when he wondered what i was doing if i was going to go see him, he couldnt picture his day without me..... And now a month later i was seriously looking online for divorce help.... If i hadnt of married him i would of walked away... God please give me the strength i want him to want me like how he used to i dont want to be that nagging stalker of a wife after only one month of marriage..... also we do not live together ...... WE see each other about 5 times a week and stay with each other on the weekends... due to his residence he stays is mandatory.... Should i walk away now or should i fight through this i dont want things to get worse should i give him space i feel that we have alot of space not even being together all the time but if thats what i should do i will or should i stop texting him and let him text me first... I wonder if he even would... I dont know maybe im paranoid.. Help please


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You know what you need to do. Unless you plan on spending your entire life in this state of unease, GET OUT. NOW. Do not have sex with him, do not snoop, do not care, just GET OUT.

Why in gods name would you even CONSIDER staying with someone who cheated on you after being married for TWO WEEKS?!?!?!?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

2 weeks and he's already bored?!! Wow. I'm not understanding why you guys don't live together. That's weird.


----------



## lynne1986 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hes on parole stupid of me :frown2:


----------



## lynne1986 (Sep 15, 2016)

I thought thats what your supposed to do when your married is try and work things out but i know you are right


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

GO


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Leave now, not worth your sanity.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

The bad part is the he likely was doing this before you were married and you only just caught him now. Sucks. He said he would "understand" if you left and that "he was bored". That's it, lynne, he has a foot out the door. He doesn't want to be here. He is staying married because he feels guilty about what he is doing to you but that will not make him stop.

How long were you two dating?


----------



## lynne1986 (Sep 15, 2016)

3 months I know it's not that long I guess I should of got to know him better


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lynne1986 said:


> I thought thats what your supposed to do when your married is try and work things out but i know you are right


You work on it when the issues are not this catastrophic. He's a liar and a cheat. If he is cheating this early in your marriage, you can pretty much bet this is what the rest of the marriage will be like.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Wait, you're saying you've known a convicted felon for four months who only recently got out of prison and isn't even free and clear and you married him after three months?

I take it you are giving him money, too?

Good lord, girl. Go get an annulment and then go find a therapist and start going to figure out how you could make such a monumental mistake.


----------



## WhiskeyVictor (Sep 13, 2016)

You should leave. Wash your hands from this and take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## lynne1986 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm actually going to talk with him tonight I have the divorce papers..... I'm kind of scared but I deserve better.......wish me luck I'll let you guys know what happens tomorrow


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Can you get the marriage annulled?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Altair (Sep 16, 2016)

You got the divorce papers already wow you sure move fast.


----------

